# mtb'ers a bit help please :)



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im after a new bike (woop)

i had originally decided on a scott scale 35 2010, however a trek elite 9.7 xc has caught my eye also and its within my budget.

what are your opinions on both? (and ultimatley if it was you which one?)

Scott Scale 35 2010:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/scale-35-2010-mountain-bike-ec020587?query=scott scale 35

or the Trek Elite 9.7 XC

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...ountain-bike-ec020729?query=trek elite 9.7 xc

many thanks chaps


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

first I wouldnt touch Evans for them - you WILL find them properly cheaper elsewhere...and some staff who really know what they're talking about. They are a bit like Halfords 

Do you want to do any road cycling on your bike or only off-road?

I would suggest the Trek has the edge possibly due simply to the much greater range of frame sizes available. I reckon at that price range there isnt that much to choose between them. I'd go sit on both, test ride them (Evans will let you do that if you leave a card behind) and see which 'feels' best for you and which set of components suits you best.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

why dont you wait for january sales


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cos they are 2010 bikes lol

Damon, i used evans as a reference to spec, i can get them locally for less 

there will be tiny amounts of road use, but mainly xc


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> cos they are 2010 bikes lol
> 
> Damon, i used evans as a reference to spec, i can get them locally for less
> 
> there will be tiny amounts of road use, but mainly xc


ride em and see what you think - I reckon they both look cracking if you want a hardtail.

Make sure you get some slick road tyres and swap them over for road use. Makes a huge difference. You could always spend a little less and save a few £100 for a proper road/hybrid bike for the fitness programme. You'll find it a massive improvement


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> ride em and see what you think - I reckon they both look cracking if you want a hardtail.
> 
> Make sure you get some slick road tyres and swap them over for road use. Makes a huge difference. You could always spend a little less and save a few £100 for a proper road/hybrid bike for the fitness programme. You'll find it a massive improvement


slicks not needed, as when it hits the road itll only be for short periods during xc - it wont be used to work everyday etc

like for example, theres a mile of road leading to the trails up my bit after that your in the hills...

pure xc only bike


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> cos they are 2010 bikes lol
> 
> Damon, i used evans as a reference to spec, i can get them locally for less
> 
> there will be tiny amounts of road use, but mainly xc


Dave do you know anyone who works for the "Cooncil"


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not really no

how come?

regarding the ride2works scheme?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Aye you would get a decent discount from Leslie Bike shop if they had the bike ou were after


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nah they dont hold scott or trek jerry i already tried


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Both are great bikes, you won't go wrong with either of them, and they look :argie:
Best thing to do as Bigpikle said, go and take them for a test cycle, the geometry of one may suit you better than the other! You may also prefer the set-up of one over the other depending on what you are used to ie SRAM or Shimano.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

You do need to try them out as bike feel is a personal thing. However, I would personally err towards the Trek. The latest Trek MTBs are absolutely stunning and the quality is superb. It's been a while since Trek have had MTBs to beat the very best, but they now do.

Try them out and get a feel. There's loads of demo days in the new year if you can wait that long...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i do plan to try before i buy 

spotted this aslo which has better spec

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44331

what you think?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Id go for the scott , i have a carbon ransom full sus and its fantastic.
The aftersales service is superb and i cant fault scott at all , the only expensive part i find is my service costs on it which is about £170 a time.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> i find is my service costs on it which is about £170 a time.


:doublesho

whats that for the shock/fork?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

have a look at the cube range


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

see my link above


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

andy monty said:


> :doublesho
> 
> whats that for the shock/fork?


yea full service every 6 months and new seals in both chambers of the equaliser


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

is the equaliser a pull shock marc?

more pics required hehe


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

God i dont wanna thread hijack...Ill put one post of pics up , has a chamber for both and full lockout aswell.

My old scott bike the Nitrous30 i loved this bike and the matching gear cause im such a tart hahahaha 










and my Scott Ransom Carbon edition









































































If i could choose a bike it would be an Ellsworth not because its my surname simply because i love them. When i used to surf years ago and my old man was editor or Windsurf magazine his mates he Windsurfed with stopped and started up orange.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sweet bike marc :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Personally I would go with the Cube for hardtail. These are the best geometry for me and loved the one I test rode last year.

I'm currently riding a specialized stumpjumper FSR elite because the geometry is spot on for me as far as FS goes.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ lovely bit of CF bike porn there Mark 

I'm going to gratuitously indulge in a pic of some Look CF monocoque luvliness from my road bike as well


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea we are liking that lol..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Geez, Scott and Trek both great bikes, owned a few scotts and treks over the years..

I have a Trek at the mo, but still lust over a Scott Scale 10..

Ride them both, as they both have different frame geometry, and see which one suits your build best..


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> not really no
> 
> how come?
> 
> regarding the ride2works scheme?


I'm not sure about the other councils, but the one I work at are only doing the scheme for bikes upto £1000.

I'll just echo what other people have said. You'll ideally need to try both of them out and see which one suits you best.

Good luck, both are cracking!


----------



## moliver (Aug 4, 2008)

If you are SURE you want a hardtail don't over look the Stumpjumper (the M5 frames are really good)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...2010-mountain-bike-ec020342?query=specialized stumpjumper fsr bike

Think about an entry level full sus bike (with a good frame and shock and upgrade components over time)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

rode both and decided against

going to place a deposit on an Orange 5 SE tonight

2008 model, owned by a good friend of mine only had very light XC use and is in absolute brand new condition.

best of the best spec

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2008bikes/five-se.php

roll on


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice bike. A few of the lads I go out riding with have the Orange P7's in black and they are nice bikes too


----------

